

Mark Zuckerberg is Now Richer than Larry Page and Sergey Brin - pathik
http://www.pathikshah.com/blog/facebook-valuation-85-billion/

======
daimyoyo
Zuck's shares are on second market. Larry and Sergei's are publicly traded.
BIG difference.

